# MicroTrains Uncoupler magnets



## geoffschupp (Dec 7, 2021)

I am having great difficulty finding available effective uncouplers for N scale delayed action MT couplers. I have played around with Kadee HON3 electric uncouplers - expensive and a pain to modify and particularly to install in N track. I have tried using under track Kadee uncouplers, rare earth magnets - the only one I haven't used is the MT 98800172 Delayed Action Per Mag Uncoupler. Can't easily source in Australia, so I will have to source from Nth America. No major big deal, but if I go to the expense and trouble to import some, will they work ?
Really like to hear from N scale modellers as to what they are using and how effective their solution is. 
I can place the uncouplers on industry track and loop track, so accidental uncoupling not an issue in most cases. I can make up hand uncouping portable units, but I really would like to use in-situ uncouplers. What can you tell me, please ?


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

geoffschupp said:


> I am having great difficulty finding available effective uncouplers for N scale delayed action MT couplers. I have played around with Kadee HON3 electric uncouplers - expensive and a pain to modify and particularly to install in N track. I have tried using under track Kadee uncouplers, rare earth magnets - the only one I haven't used is the MT 98800172 Delayed Action Per Mag Uncoupler. Can't easily source in Australia, so I will have to source from Nth America. No major big deal, but if I go to the expense and trouble to import some, will they work ?
> Really like to hear from N scale modellers as to what they are using and how effective their solution is.
> I can place the uncouplers on industry track and loop track, so accidental uncoupling not an issue in most cases. I can make up hand uncouping portable units, but I really would like to use in-situ uncouplers. What can you tell me, please ?


geoff;

I use a Micro-Trains, under the track, permanent magnet mounted on a hinge, directly below the track feeding my passenger yard. The hinge lets me drop the magnet down into a vertical position. This "turns the uncoupler off" moving it back to horizontal, and under the track, "turns it on."

Getting delayed uncoupling to work requires a lot of things be set up exactly right.
Each coupler needs to be at exactly the same height, and centered on the centerline of the car. These things can be adjusted using the Micro-Trains coupler height gauge, and the trip pin set with the .005" shim that comes with the gauge. Coupler height is measured somewhat by eyeball matching the car's coupler to the one on the gauge which is moveable vertically. 

I came up with a more accurate system. I cut two slots in an NMRA standards gauge. One for the coupler, and another one, at the bottom, for the trip pin. A car can be rolled up to the gauge and if the coupler and/or trip pin don't fit through the holes, they need adjustment. (see photos)

All this need for fussy adjustment has led many to abandon delayed uncoupling altogether, and use a small stick, or screwdriver inserted between the coupler knuckles and twisted.
Rix also sells a hand-held magnetic uncoupler, which has two magnets on a white plastic frame shaped like a miniature version of an American football goal post, held upside down. You hold this gadget between the cars, over the pair of couplers you want to uncouple. I haven't used it, but it looks like you could make your own easily & quickly. Either method will uncouple cars anywhere on the layout that you can reach. There is no delayed action however.

Using rare earth, or other "non-Micro-Trains", magnets, can be tricky. The two poles of the magnet need to be aligned across the track, sideways, so they pull the two trip pins in opposite directions. Setting an ordinary magnet between the rails will just try to pull the trip pins straight down, which won't uncouple anything. The magnets Micro-Trains sells have their north & south poles at the sides, close to the rails, not on the top.

Hope that helps;

Traction Fan 🙂


----------



## geoffschupp (Dec 7, 2021)

traction fan said:


> geoff;
> 
> I use a Micro-Trains, under the track, permanent magnet mounted on a hinge, directly below the track feeding my passenger yard. The hinge lets me drop the magnet down into a vertical position. This "turns the uncoupler off" moving it back to horizontal, and under the track, "turns it on."
> 
> ...


Many thanks for your detailed response Traction Fan. Much appreciated.I will try the methods and devices you mention. I wish to have a reasonable operation based layout and I have fitted MT delayed mag couplers for this reason. I am at the moment a bit frustrated at the difficulty I have experienced with a number of methods.Your suggestions might help.


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

geoffschupp said:


> Many thanks for your detailed response Traction Fan. Much appreciated.I will try the methods and devices you mention. I wish to have a reasonable operation based layout and I have fitted MT delayed mag couplers for this reason. I am at the moment a bit frustrated at the difficulty I have experienced with a number of methods.Your suggestions might help.



Geoffschupp;

At a train show many years ago, I saw an interesting demonstration of delayed uncoupling. The Kadee/Micro-Trains display booth had a little switching layout set up to demonstrate their couplers. They used the above-the-ties ("sleepers" to you 😄) & between-the-rails magnets. They were able to consistently uncouple cars and push them into sidings without re-coupling. Of course on a manufacturer's demonstration layout I'm sure everything was adjusted to a fair-thee-well, but it did work flawlessly.

Traction Fan 🙂


----------



## GNfan (Jun 3, 2016)

There is one of those up for sale (or something similar) on Ebay, with an N scale locomotive in GN livery. The description said it was intended to sit on the counter at an LHS.

Micro Train MTL N Scale 80S Dealer Promotional Display Great Northern *As Is* | eBay


----------



## geoffschupp (Dec 7, 2021)

traction fan said:


> Geoffschupp;
> 
> At a train show many years ago, I saw an interesting demonstration of delayed uncoupling. The Kadee/Micro-Trains display booth had a little switching layout set up to demonstrate their couplers. They used the above-the-ties ("sleepers" to you 😄) & between-the-rails magnets. They were able to consistently uncouple cars and push them into sidings without re-coupling. Of course on a manufacturer's demonstration layout I'm sure everything was adjusted to a fair-thee-well, but it did work flawlessly.
> 
> Traction Fan 🙂


That's encouraging to learn...I have used Kadees on HO layouts very successfully for 40 + years, and expected similar results with MT couplers in N. But, I find itdifficult over here to find stockists of the N uncouper between ties magnets for some strange reason, so I have been playing around with all manner of magnets - REMs, HON3 electro uncouplers modified, HO under track Kadees, etc,etc.
I will now import some MT between tie uncoupler mags ( and also try some UK manufactured DAPOL between tie (sleeper) mag uncouplers), as well as carefully check coupler alignment as per your comments ( and gauge).
Thanks for your further comments TF


----------



## Mixed Freight (Aug 31, 2019)

I very successfully used some 1/4" dia. x 1/8" thick rare-earth magnets. Punch or cut a pair of 1/4" dia. holes in the 1/8" thick cork roadbed, directly underneath each rail location. A snug fit is desirable. Place the pair of magnets in the holes (trust me, far easier said than done ) north pole up on one and south pole up on the other, then lay the track directly over them. You can come back later and ballast right over them, too.

I also heard of guys using 1/8" dia. x 1/8" long (or maybe a little longer?) rare-earth magnets. These can be installed after track laying and/or ballasting. Install a pair at each uncoupling location by drilling 1/8" dia. holes between the ties and right inside the rails, if memory serves.

Highly recommend NOT installing these magnets anywhere close to on or near the beginning or end of any grades. You won't be happy.

*Mixed Freight Bonus Tip* for the weak of mind (kinda' like myself, ya' know what I mean? ):
For guys with Kato Unitrack, Bachmann E-Z Track, Atlas Tru-Track, or any other track with plastic, built-in road bed................
You can do the exact same with rare-earth magnets. Cut small pieces of 1/8" thick cork to fit underneath the roadbed. Punch a pair of holes in the cork directly underneath the rail locations, then glue the cork in place underneath the plastic roadbed. Place a pair of magnets in the cork, and Wah-Lah! Instant uncoupling section!!!


----------



## GNfan (Jun 3, 2016)

Mixed Freight said:


> For guys with Kato Unitrack, Bachmann E-Z Track, Atlas Tru-Track, or any other track with plastic, built-in road bed................


Bachmann sells something like that. It comes with a brakeman figure to put next to the track so you don't forget where the magnet is. And FYI, the now 30-year old factory decoupling track I have with the magnet above the ties was made with a 5" straight piece of good ol' Atlas Code 83 sectional track.


----------



## 65446 (Sep 22, 2018)

*traction fan* (above)
I too saw the same display about, must be, 50 or more years ago at a train convention while I was on the road with a music group !! I've a very faint memory of the display..
It was very early analog N scale, somehow automated, and an engine or engines were spotting cars on it, demonstrating the Kadee delayed action coupler..
I remember It running and working flawlessly...I was so impressed with this, it's all I remember from the whole convention !


----------



## geoffschupp (Dec 7, 2021)

With the REMs, does polarity figure in the equation ? That is, does one magnet need to have N up and the other N down ? I seem to have less success with the round 1/4" x 1/8" REMs - I have tried on a test track. What is your experience ?


----------



## Viperjim1 (Mar 19, 2015)

I don’t know if you want or have access to Kato , but they make an uncoupling piece of track with the magnet installed already between the rails.


----------



## geoffschupp (Dec 7, 2021)

Viperjim1 said:


> I don’t know if you want or have access to Kato , but they make an uncoupling piece of track with the magnet installed already between the rails.


Thanks for that. Yes, I do have Kato Track including their uncoupler track. I am using flex track for the grand opus, so was needing between track or under track uncoulers.


----------



## geoffschupp (Dec 7, 2021)

Hi Viperjim1, Thanks for your e-mail message. No, I don't see your photos/reply on the Forum. There is only the one page on this thread, showing 12 posts atm, so not sure where your reply went !
I am interested to see, thanks for your contact,
Geoff


----------



## Viperjim1 (Mar 19, 2015)

geoffschupp said:


> Hi Viperjim1, Thanks for your e-mail message. No, I don't see your photos/reply on the Forum. There is only the one page on this thread, showing 12 posts atm, so not sure where your reply went !
> I am interested to see, thanks for your contact,
> Geoff


----------



## Viperjim1 (Mar 19, 2015)

Viperjim1 said:


> View attachment 576837
> View attachment 576835
> View attachment 576836


Let me know if they came thru this time


----------



## geoffschupp (Dec 7, 2021)

Viperjim1 said:


> Let me know if they came thru this time


Yes Viperjim1, got 'em !
Can you PM me with asking price plus postage to Australia postcode (Zipcode) 6023 please. Hmm...thinking how do I pay you ? Do you have a PayPal account perhaps ? Could buy some US$ at the travel store ( not a lot of action there these days !) and post the notes.....let me know your ideas there....
Much appreciated, Geoff


----------



## Viperjim1 (Mar 19, 2015)

geoffschupp said:


> Yes Viperjim1, got 'em !
> Can you PM me with asking price plus postage to Australia postcode (Zipcode) 6023 please. Hmm...thinking how do I pay you ? Do you have a PayPal account perhaps ? Could buy some US$ at the travel store ( not a lot of action there these days !) and post the notes.....let me know your ideas there....
> Much appreciated, Geoff





geoffschupp said:


> Yes Viperjim1, got 'em !
> Can you PM me with asking price plus postage to Australia postcode (Zipcode) 6023 please. Hmm...thinking how do I pay you ? Do you have a PayPal account perhaps ? Could buy some US$ at the travel store ( not a lot of action there these days !) and post the notes.....let me know your ideas there....
> Much appreciated, Geoff


How many do you want as there are 2 per package of the between the rails magnets and they are in a plastic housing to protect from breakage. And looking at postage it is looking like 1st class package is 14 or 15$ wow! Let me know how many you want and I’ll see what I can do to make it as cheap as possible for you.


----------



## geoffschupp (Dec 7, 2021)

Yes,International Postage is an impediment to international trading ! I could use 3 packs of MT1310 if you can spare them. Also spreads the cost of postage across more items.


----------



## Viperjim1 (Mar 19, 2015)

Yes I can spare them and how does 20.00$ sound shipping included? And yes PayPal friends family is good at [email protected] jim green and in the note send all your info and I’ll send it out Wednesday and it’ll go out 1st class so I don’t know if there is tracking but I’ll send you the info I get. And hopefully this is acceptable to you. Let me know either way. Thanks jim


----------



## geoffschupp (Dec 7, 2021)

I have private messaged you Viperjim1. Geoff


----------



## Viperjim1 (Mar 19, 2015)

I figured I’d let you get some sleep. You can email me at the same as PayPal address


----------

